# Moulting



## Sigmar (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, i had this male British budgie which for quite some time had Some pin feathers. Recently, some two months ago I bought a female. They are now together in the same cage. Both are moulting heavily with the male much more than the female.

I read some threads about moulting and all seem to say that moulting will last a couple of weeks. I am afraid my british budgies are not coming out of it and am afraid they might be sick. I have bought substance to mix with water to help moulting and they have been on it for a couple of weeks. Still they moult.

The crazy thing about these two is that they do not seem to like each other and whilst they do not fight they do not scratch each other.

Any ideas about how long moult takes and how to know if they are sick? i live in Malta and as far as I know no veterinary is specialized in avian cure so I need to do a lot of research myself.

Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Moults can take longer than 2 weeks, it all depends on the individual bird and on the type of moult they have at a given period of time.
Some lighter moults can take ages, as budgies start to slowly moult out the feathers at a section of their bodies and after that section is complete then the moult will start at another different body part.

I have a lovebird who has been slowly moulting for 1 month and a half and he is fully healthy. This can also happen to a budgie and as long as the birds are on a good diet that caters to their needs during this specific time then all should be well.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

As Aluz said, all molt's are not the same. I have had bird's molt for week's and thought they were about done, and POW....more molting. The best thing you can do is make sure they are getting as healthy a diet as possible at all times, but especially during molt. Mashed hardboiled egg/eggfood, and flax seed are very beneficial for new feather growth. Use of pro biotic's, and a regular regimen of raw, unfiltered, Apple Cider Vinegar in their drinking water will be a big help...

One of the biggest indicator's of sickness is their dropping's...how do their droppings look ?


----------



## Sigmar (Apr 7, 2014)

Droppings look fine, I mean quite normal.

How do you give the hardboiled egg? When I gave them some they did not eat it.

And the vinegar? You mix it with water?

I am mixing the attached with water.


----------



## Sigmar (Apr 7, 2014)

This the male (side) - sorry not very good photo. Will try a better one in the morning.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If they have never had egg, then mixing seed in with it will get them going. Just mash the hardboiled egg with a fork mixing the white and yolk real good into crumbles. Don't leave the egg in there very long, it will spoil. I alway's feed it to mine when I know they are hungry and ready to eat, and take it out about an hour later. First thing in the morning, or toward's evening feed time will aid your attempt. Here is some good reading for the ACV...

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/246897-apple-cider-vinegar.html?highlight=Apple+Cider+Vinegar

He is a very handsome fellow...I love green bird's...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful boy you have there! It sounds like they're just going through a rough moult 
All the above tips and advice are great! If they are uncomfortable, sometimes offering a shallow pan of water for a bath will help them alleviate some of the discomfort.


----------



## Sigmar (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks to all. I too think they are great. The female is greyish and she is also great. However they look too lazy to move about much. Left some water but they did not go into it. Will do again. Will also follow the instructions for the hard boiled egg. 

Cannot understand what is happening to them. The male seems cannot stop molting. Has been going through this for some two months with the last fortnight very aggressively.


----------

